

NYC Startups: Don't pay sales tax on your hardware - niggler
http://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/current_forms/st/st121_3_fill_in.pdf

======
niggler
For the past few years I had to call in to Apple SMB Tax department to get
access. However, they recently changed their tax systems, and now you can just
go into the store (I got the current machine at the Lincoln Center Apple
Store)

